# Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?



## Dee (29. März 2012)

Hallo und Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und nicht besonders "Forenerfahren". Im letzten Frühjahr habe ich mir meinen Traum erfüllt und einen kleinen Teich direkt an unserer Terasse angelegt (GFK, ca. 1500 l). Der ist auch schon ganz gut eingewachsen, aber ich hätte trotzdem gern noch einen üppigeren  Pflanzengürtel drum herum. 

Darum möchte ich ein *Feuchtbeet direkt daneben* anlegen, die Beetumrandung aus Holz ist schon fertig. Das Feuchtbeet soll zwischen zwei Maurerbütten liegen, die mit Wasser gefüllt werden und idealerweise das Beet feucht halten. Teichfolie als Absperrung zur Seite und nach unten habe ich schon besorgt.

Sooo, und nun kommen ganz viele Fragen:

- wie tief sollte ein Feuchtbeet ausgekoffert sein?
- muss ich die Folie durchlöchern um Staunässe zu verhindern, oder ist ein Überlauf sinnvoll?
- kann ich irgendwie mit Ufermatten eine Drainage zwischen den Maurerbütten und dem Beet herstellen?
- welches Substrat ist am geeignetsten?

Ich denke, das reicht erstmal. Ich würde mich über Tipps und Ideen freuen.

Bis dahin
Dörte


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo,
sieht wirklich hübsch aus, Dein kleiner Teich 

Zu Deinen Fragen kann nur aus dem Bauch raus antworten (also ohne fundierte Erfahrung ...):

Als Tiefe würde ich ungefähr einen halben Meter anpeilen, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und das sollte den Pflanzen reichen (es sei denn, Du willst Bäume, Sträucher oder andere __ Tiefwurzler pflanzen  )

Wenn Du ein echtes Sumpfbeet möchtest, soll es ja ständig feucht bzw. nass sein - also KEINE Löcher im Boden. Was ich mal gemacht hatte für ein Sumpfbeet ist folgendes: ich habe in einer bestimmten Höhe, in Deinem Fall so etwa auf 40 cm von unten gesehen, Löcher in die Folie geschnitten, damit überschüssiges Wasser ablaufen kann. Damit bleibt die Erde und das Beet schön feucht/nass, aber es kommt nicht zum richtigen Wasserstand. Ist IMHO einfacher machbar wie ein Überlauf, aber Geschmackssache.

Die Frage mit der Dränage und den Ufermatten verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht 

Substrat: wenn garantiert keine Verbindung zum Teich besteht, kannst Du normale Gartenerde vom Aushub nehmen.

Alles wie gesagt ohne Gewähr  . Mal sehen, was die anderen so sagen ...


----------



## teichlaich (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Du willst also die Maurertuppen überlaufen lassen, um das beet feucht zu halten? Kann man so machen...
Bodenabauf brauchste nicht. Erdaushub auf die Folie. Zwischen die Maurertuppen / drum herum.  In die Maurertuppen stichst du oben in einer Reihe Löcher hinein rund herum. Dann füllst du in die Maurertuppen Kies / Sand / Erde ... so kannste dort auch noch was pflanzen  Das überschüssige Wasser läuft in das Feuchtbeet und hält alles feucht. Allerdings benötigt deine gedachte Variante Pflege . -> Also extern Wasser heran schaffen. Überleg doch , ob du nicht einen Anschluss für z.B. die Terasse machst, ... dass das Oberflächenwasser von terasse / Rasen dort hineinläuft.


----------



## Dee (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hi und einen schönen Freitagabend,

das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und morgen wird "weitergebuddelt..."
Danke für Eure schnellen Tipps. 
@ r@mu: Das ist eine gute Idee mit den Löchern "auf 40 cm", das werde ich so machen.

Mit Drainage durch Ufermatten war das gemeint: 
Ich habe hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass man (Naturagart)-Ufermatten über den Teichrand und anschließendem kleinen Wall in einen feuchten Graben legt. Durch diese Ufermatten (und eventuell die Bepflanzung darauf) würde der Graben per Drainage aus dem Teich mit Wasser versorgt werden. Das könnte vielleicht auch im Kleinen gelingen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

@teichlaich: Na klar werden die Bütten auch bepflanzt. 
Das mit den Löchern im Rand der Bütten muß ich mir mal überlegen, könnte eine Alternative sein, wenn ich keine Drainage hinbekomme. Zum Glück gibt es eine Grundwasserpumpe, da kann ich schon mal Wasser nachkippen.

Nochmal Danke für Eure Antwort, wenn`s noch mehr Ideen und Anregungen gibt, freu ich mich.
Bis bald
Dörte


----------



## Dee (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte doch mal von meiner Wochenendarbeit berichten. Auf einer Feier am Samstagabend gab mir meine Schwägerin den Tipp, das Feuchtbeet und die Maurerbütt mit einem Sisal- oder Hanftau zu verbinden. Das würde wie ein Docht wirken und Wasser von der Bütt in die Erde ziehen! So würde man schließlich während eines Urlaubs auch Zimmerpflanzen bewässern!!! kopfkratz ???) Naja, zum Glück war verkaufsoffener Sonntag und mein Mann hatte Lust mir beim Erde schaufeln zu helfen. Statt des Hanfseils habe ich mir eine Kokosufermatte gekauft.
- Zwischen den Bütten haben wir ca 40 cm tief ausgegraben
- die Bütten sind genau gleichhoch ausgerichtet
- Teichfolie wurde in die Bütten hinein und dazwischen ausgelegt
- Kokosmatte wurde doppelt über die Ränder der Bütt hinein ins Beet gelegt und dort eingegraben
- Die Kokosmatte ist in der Bütt mit Mauersteinen beschwert
- Folie hochstehen lassen und alles mit Gartenerde aufgefüllt

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte: Am Sonntagabend, nachdem alles fertig war, habe ich die Bütte voll Wasser laufen lassen. Heute Abend war der Wasserpegel bereits ca. 6 cm gesunken, dafür kann man auf dem letzten Bild Feuchtigkeit um die Bütten herum im Beet erkennen. Das scheint so zu funktionieren!

PS: Löcher habe ich vorerst doch noch nicht in den Rand der Folie gemacht, das wird jetzt erstmal entspannt beobachtet. Auch die Folie wird erst gekürzt, sobald sich der Boden gesetzt hat. Hier in Hamburg erwartzen wir jetzt erstmal wieder Nachtfröste, mit dem Beppflanzen hat es auch noch etwas Zeit.

Tschüss, bis bald
Dörte


----------



## goldfisch (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte,
was willst Du eigentlich pflanzen, __ Moorpflanzen ja wohl nicht ? Was kennst Du  interessantes was diesen Aufwand lohnt ? Oder geht es mehr darum, das giesen zu erleichtern ?
Jürgen


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo,
es sieht gut aus, es ist eine interessante Version, aber so richtig verstehe ich den Sinn ehrlich gesagt auch nicht :? Vor allem fürchte ich, dass erstens die Kokosmatte mittelfristig verrotten wird und zweitens (so lange sie noch nicht verrottet ist) sie Dir die Eimer leer saugen wird. Wenn der Dochteffekt dauerhaft gewünscht ist, würde ich ein Stück NG Ufermatte verwenden. Oder aber die Kokosmatten müssen ausgewechselt werden, wenn sie nicht mehr saugen können.

Soll es ein Sumpfbeet sein? Wozu dann Folie UND Gefäße (was kommt in die Gefäße?)? Ich bin gespannt auf die Bepflanzung und lasse mich überraschen.
 (Das soll keine Kritik sein  )


----------



## Dee (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Ihr,
zum Sinn und Zweck: ich wollte gern meine "Teichanlage" vergrößern (ein bisschen mehr Wasser und viiiiele feuchtigkeitsliebende Pflanzen), ohne die bestehende Randbepflanzung wegreißen zu müssen. Wäre mir auch zu schwierig, eine Folie an das GFK-Becken zu kleben, um einen bepflanzten Ufergraben bauen zu können.
So wie es jetzt ist, find ich es auch interessant und es ist ein Versuch...Das Feuchtbeet hat keine Verbindung zum Teich und soll wirklich kein Moorbeet werden, da kann ich also auch düngen. 
Die Eimer sollen dafür sorgen, dass das Beet im Sommer kontinuierlich feucht bleibt, sind also wirklich eine Erleichterung beim Gießen. Wenn alles schön bewachsen ist, sieht es bestimmt auch gut aus, wenn zwischendurch ein bisschen Wasser hervorblitzt.
Was genau ich pflanzen möchte?, das ist noch offen. Ich hätte gern in die vordere Bütt eine heimische Teichrose und ausserdem stehen schon ein paar Sumpflilien hier, die darauf warten, eingepflanzt zu werden. Ansonsten werde ich mich jetzt umschauen und zum Wassergärtner gehen, mal gucken, was es so gibt. Kurz, auf die Bepflanzung bin ich selbst gespannt und über Tipps und gute Ideen von Euch würde ich mich natürlich freuen.
"Naturagart Ufermatte", wie sieht das aus und wie funktioniert das??

Viele Grüße aus dem kalten, verhageltem Hamburg
Dörte


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Ok, alles klar, jetzt verstehe ich 
Es wird also im Prinzip ein abgetrennter Ufergraben - die Idee finde ich gut und ich glaube auch, dass das Beet bepflanzt / begrünt toll ausschaut. Ob das mit den Bottichen allerdings so funktioniert  : Du brauchst für die Wasserpflanzen da drinnen ja eine ordentliche Wassertiefe (Stichwort Teichrose: der wird die Wassertiefe im Bottich nicht unbedingt gefallen ...). Wenn das Wasser also durch die Matten nach außen in die Erde gesaugt wird, fällt logischerweise der Wasserspiegel. Es wird sich schnell zeigen, ob das klappt. Falls nicht, musst Du ja nur die Matten raus nehmen und Dich von der Bewässerungshilfe verabschieden 

Naturagartmatten sind grün und gibts - ach was - bei Naturagart (oder auch in vielen gut sortierten Gartencentern). Es ist im Prinzip ein sehr dicker Filz, der aber garantiert nicht verwittert und Wasser saugt.

Pflanzen: im Grunde alles, was feucht und nicht zwingend im Wasser stehen muss. Außer den üblichen Verdächtigen kann ich noch __ Spaltgriffel (Sumpfgladiole) empfehlen. 

Ich bin gespannt auf Bilder


----------



## goldfisch (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

__ Iris in einer so großen Gruppe sehen bestimmt gut aus.
Juergen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte

schade, dass ich das Thema jetzt erst gelesen habe.
Du hättest Dein kleines Feuchtbeet auch als Pflanzenfilter für den Teich auslegen können.

Ich habe sowas ähnliches vor, ganz ohne Teich. Also nur Feuchtwiese und Moor. Mal sehen was das wird.

Es sieht auf alle Fälle schon mal Klasse aus, Dein Projekt.

@Rainer Es muß nicht immer alles Sinn machen. 

Zu den Pflanzen: Verfolg mal die Werbelinks oben im Forum. Dort findest Du einen Shop, wo jede Pflanze ganz detailiert beschrieben ist. 
Seerosen in der Mörtelkiste würde ich nicht machen, da passt aber alles rein, was im flachwasser wächst.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*



> @Rainer Es muß nicht immer alles Sinn machen.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte.

Was Du da gebaut hast, entspricht sehr wahrscheinlich den Bedingungen auf einer "nassen Wiese". 
Daher dürften dort auch solche Pflanzen recht gut wachsen, die dort heimisch sind.
Dazu zählen u.a. __ Wollgras, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Schlangenwurz, viele Seggenarten (Carex), __ Bachnelkenwurz, Irisarten (denen es im Teich zu nass ist), Lobelie, Gauklerblume usw. usw.
Im Prinzip sind das alles Pflanzen, die unsereins sonst in den Ufergraben setzen würde, da sie im Teich mit seinem mageren Substrat oftmals nicht so gut zurecht kommen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=14

Fürs Auge würde ich jedoch zusehen, dass die Kokosmatte ganz schnell zu wächst.
Vielleicht gelingt es Dir, dort ausreichend __ Moos aus dem Rasen anzusiedeln?


----------



## Dee (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Ihr,

ich melde mich nach dem Osterwochenende mal zurück und stelle unten ein paar Fotos von der Bepflanzung (neu) rein. 
Anett, danke für den Link zur "Nassen Wiese", ich kannte wirklich nicht den Unterschied zur Feuchtwiese. Im Moment habe ich nach viel Regen eine ziemliche "Matschepampe" (sehr empfehlenswert für Leute mit kleinen Kindern!!). Das Dochtprinzip scheint zu funktionieren, die Erde zwischen den Bütten ist mit Wasser gesättigt und entsprechend wird nix mehr aus den Eimern gesaugt. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die Pflanzen damit klarkommen. Die Kokosmatten habe ich mit Rinde abgedeckt, finde das passt ganz gut, besonders wenn sie hoffentlich ein bisschen überwuchert wird.
Ich habe mich mit dem Wunsch, eine Teichrose in einen Mörtelkübel zu pflanzen, als echte Top-Botanikerin geoutet  und dann auch noch Sumpfgladiolen (-die sind wirklich sehr schön, Rainer-) in "Sumpflilien" umgetauft...Naja, da habe ich nun gepflanzt: erste Bütt ist noch leer, zweite Bütt: blaues __ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel, grüne Rotala. Im Sumpfbeet: __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpfgladiolen, Thulbachia ka, was das ist), Achillea und Korkenzieherbinse. Es ist noch etwas Platz. Wie sehr wuchern diese Pflanzen?. Aussenrum: vorne  __ Pfennigkraut und andere __ Bodendecker, hinten verschiedene Stauden (vom Nachbar meines Vertrauens) und viel __ Iris. 
@Thomas: kann man Dein Moor/ Feuchte Wiese Projekt irgendwo sehen, wie weit bist Du?

Nun die Bilder.
LG Dörte


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte.

Wie wäre es im zweiten Kübel mit einer Schwimmblattpflanze?


----------



## Darven (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

herzlichen Glückwunsch,
ich finde es sieht richtig schön aus! 
bin schon gespannt was Du pflanzen wirst. 

liebe Grüße
Marlies


----------



## Dee (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo,
dankeschön für die netten Rückmeldungen. In die vordere Bütt werde ich wohl eine __ Seekanne pflanzen, und ein paar Pflanzen für das Sumpfbeet brauche ich auch noch. Es gibt hier in der weiteren Umgebung eine schöne Wassergärtnerei. Wenn alles etwas eingewachsen ist, stelle ich nochmal Fotos ein.
Es ist so spannend hier im Forum zu lesen.
LG
Dörte


----------



## Kolja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte,

ich konnte mir erst nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie es werden soll. Aber es sieht toll aus.

Was meinst du mit "außenrum"? Wenn du vor den Hölzern meinst, kann ich mir das sehr schön vorstellen. So wirkt deine Wasserlandschaft noch harmonischer.


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte,

habe nur zufällig im Portal ein Bild gesehen und mich gefragt was andere mit einem GFK Teichlein anstellen. Bin sehr beeindruckt!  
Die Holzpalisade hatte ich auch mal verwendet und ziemlich viel Beet damit eingefasst. Ich hatte gehofft dann länger Ruhe zu haben, aber die halten nur ein paar Jahre. Da wirst du später noch mal etwas tun müssen. 

Lass dich nicht abhalten die Entwicklung zu zeigen.  , ich verfolge das.


Dee schrieb:


> Es ist so spannend hier im Forum zu lesen.:


Dazu hast du auch beigetragen ... 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Dee (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo, jetzt kann das Frühjahr kommen!) 
Ich möchte noch eben die Bilder von meinen eingewachsenen Miniteichen vom letzten Frühjahr einstellen, auch wenn das jetzt garnix mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hat. Ich finde das hebt die Stimmung.
Viele Grüße
Dörte


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Das ist ja toll geworden - schaut wirklich sehr schön aus!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo Dörte, 
das schaut ja richtig gut aus,
und was ich gesehen habe, da ist ja noch richtig Platz für eine Vergrößerung vorhanden.

LG Markus


----------



## Dee (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Feuchtbeet anlegen, aber wie?*

Hallo, danke für Eure netten Rückmeldungen - ich dachte, alle wären in Winterstarre...

Es hat übrigens den Sommer über funktioniert mit der Drainage, das Feuchtbeet hat sich sein Wasser aus den Eimern gezogen. Man musste immer mal die Bütten wieder auffüllen, wenn der Wasserstand gefallen war, aber so war das ja gedacht. 
Optisch gefällt´s mir natürlich selbst auch, aber bei dem kleinen Teich muss man echt aufpassen, dass die Bepflanzung nicht  "too much" wird. 
Jetzt sieht´s erstmal recht kahl aus, bin gespannt was wiederkommt (Sumpfgladiolen wohl nicht?). Hatte den ersten Reiherbesuch, jetzt ist der Goldfischbestand wieder passend zur Teichgröße.

Vergrößern? Erstmal nicht, zuviele andere "Projekte".

Lasst´s Euch gutgehen, fallt nicht vom Berg...
lg Dörte


----------

